# Beekeeping Class??



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

I know VERY little about bees, a online class would be helpful for basics, but should I look for one particular to my hot climate? I'm around the Austin, Tx area.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Call your local Agricultural Extension or College, we took one a few years back. I think it was one night a week for six weeks......and nearly free!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We did a couple webinars thru Brushy Mtn and they were really good. We now attend a couple different Bee grps that are very good.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Do a search of the Texas bee keepers club. They may have a club/person near you that holds classes.
You have more than the hot weather to deal with. Your in a AHB area too.


 Al


----------

